# Lotsa Ducks/Geese .. June 28, 2007 ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

DO NOT GO PAST THE WARNING PIC IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH .. it's towards the end .. the first ones are painfully cute!

http://www.rims.net/2007Jun28

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

That is a cuteness overload for sure....!

How is the poor bird/birds with the nasty wound and bite marks doing today?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The ducklings are just too adorable, Terry.  

I hope the injured bird recovers without incident.

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great pics Terry. That one poor bird is going to have a long recovery. The one good thing about the maggots is that they kept the wound clean and actually helped prevent infection. It's gross to us, but before antibiotics, Dr's actually introduced maggots into wounds to keep them clean. They do a great job as they only eat dead tissue and debride the wound beautifully. OK, enuf about my appreciation of maggots.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone. The goose with the dog bite is doing well. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the ducklings are adorable.

How do you care for the dog bite bird when there is no skin to suture? What is the gelatinous material in the upper right of, I think, the second picture?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Godd to here the goose is doing ok  


Im getting an albino parakeet  woot woot now i need a blue one to mate it with. Its still a baby only a couple weeks old but he/she is mine.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Terry - what a passle of adorable ducks and geese!

Too bad we cannot determine the punishment for rock-throwing kids! Hope the beautiful goose recovers uneventfully.

Poor dog-attacked goose! The owners of those dogs should pay for her medical attention and for the pain and suffering she and her babies went through!

Thanks for the information regarding maggots, Margarret.

Congrats on your new parakeet, Michael! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, the ducklings are adorable.
> 
> How do you care for the dog bite bird when there is no skin to suture? What is the gelatinous material in the upper right of, I think, the second picture?


That's a piece of raw tissue/muscle complete with maggots in the second picture.

Since there is no skin left to cover and suture over the wound, it is being treated as an open wound. The area is gently cleaned twice daily with Chlorhexidine, lightly slathered with antibiotic cream, and loosely covered with a thin layer of gauze. The goose is also on Clavamox.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

How Cute Are They All. Love The One With The poofy Head What Kind Is Its. 
Hope The 2 Hurt geese are Ok. How did You get the maggots out Of The Wound. They Are so Sick. Glad they where in A picture And Not Here or I'd Been Out The Door LOL. Just hate A Maggot That And Worms. LOL 
You Have A great Day ,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> How Cute Are They All. Love The One With The poofy Head What Kind Is Its.
> Hope The 2 Hurt geese are Ok. How did You get the maggots out Of The Wound. They Are so Sick. Glad they where in A picture And Not Here or I'd Been Out The Door LOL. Just hate A Maggot That And Worms. LOL
> You Have A great Day ,
> Jennifer


The poofy headed duckling is a mixed breed of some type that happened to have the crested gene passed on to it. Poofy heads are called Crested ..

The maggots were first "power" washed out, then diluted peroxided out, and then Ivomec'ed out. That goose seems to be doing well but has some kind of very strange looking "thing" on the side of her beak. I need to investigate that tomorrow and see what's up.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well i hope the Goose is Fine and the Thing On The side Of The Beak ends up being nothing. My Thought And Preys Are With All Your furry and Feather Friends And You For Helping These Great animals,
Jennifer 
PS i will Have To Do Me A sreach On The Crested Kind Of Ducks They Are Just way to Cute. I have only About 10 ducks running the Farm. Most are Boys My poor Girls have lots Of Boyfriends that They don't Want LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a site with some interesting information about crested ducks: http://www.domestic-waterfowl.co.uk/crested.htm

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks For The Site Will Check It out. I'm Going To Have To wait until Next Year To Get Any ducks. Just So I can Have Time To Found some Eggs I can Hatch Out. Please it won't be To much Longer Before Is Start To Get cold Again. Would Like Them To Have all Summer To Get use To The place. 
Thanks Agian For The Site And Your Time,
Jennifer

PS How Is The Goose doing That Had The Maggots. Hope He/She Is doing Ok Came Up With A Name For Her Its A Girl Name But I Came Up With Maggie. Not Sure If You Where even Looking For Names. But i like To Come Up with them And It Just hit Me. When I was looking At the Picture Of Her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Maggie, the maggot goose, is doing well. She is now with the "crested" Chinese Goose, and they both seem to be happier having each other for company.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Maggie I'm So Glad To hear all Is Well with her And That She Is Happy Now. Will You Be Keeping Her or Is She A release Goose. Would Love A Update Photo Of Them All Mostly Maggie LOL . 
Thanks For Caring For Her And You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Rrrr the poor bird! She was looking awful, I wonder if she was in pain?
Hope she is doing alot better glad to hear her and the owl are buds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Maggie and friend are not for release .. they've already had that done to them and it didn't work out too well. They will be found good homes where they will be kept as pets.

Terry


----------

